# Hooray for Pallywood!



## Roudy (Jan 4, 2015)

There's no business like Palestinian show business!


----------



## S.J. (Jan 4, 2015)

Amateur propaganda.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 4, 2015)

Ah, those vewy vewy vewy busy Pawwies!


----------



## Lipush (Jan 4, 2015)

LOL


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> There's no business like Palestinian show business!



My favorite Palywood production was that Palestinian funeral we saw on national TV several years ago where when they discovered some Israeli's were present they all dropped the coffin & ran --- including the dead man.  Heh Heh!


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 4, 2015)

Here's the real Pallywood...

Israeli's say a Palestinian threw acid on some settlers,
turns out to be vinegar.



> _*Liquid Used in Alleged West Bank "Acid Attack" Determined to be Vinegar*
> 
> The Jerusalem Post has reported that the acid thrown by a Palestinian on six Israelis in the occupied West Bank, Friday, was actually vinegar, according to Channel 2_.


That's the real Pallywood.  How many times have the Israeli's changed their "official" statement of the events after embarrassing evidence comes to light?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> There's no business like Palestinian show business!


I like how you post innocuous pictures and don't explain anything about them.  You just let conjecture, innuendo and ones own imagination to do the rest.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 4, 2015)

Is this Pallywood?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 4, 2015)

Is this Pallywood?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 4, 2015)

Is this Pallywood?


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 4, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Is this Pallywood?




YEP!  All Pallywood.  Funny, Funny. Funny!  Thanks.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 4, 2015)

*PALLYWOOD: HISTORY*
*
DEFINITION*

The term “Pallywood” refers to the staging of scenes by Palestinian journalists in order to present the Palestinians as hapless victims of Israeli aggression. They are able to succeed in this endeavor in large part due to the credulity and eagerness of the Western press to present these images, which reinforce the image of the Palestinian David struggling valiantly against the overpowering Israeli Goliath. Pallywood has led to astonishing lapses in Western journalistic standards in which badly staged scenes regularly appear on the news as “real events.” This page attempts to outline how such lapses could have come about, producing the current situation.

*MAJOR STAGES IN THE EMERGENCE OF PALLYWOOD*

*1982: Lebanon invasion*

The earliest clear signs of an emerging Pallywood come from the Lebanese invasion of 1982. There, for the first time, the media seems to have embraced an openly hostile stance towards Israel, which led to a widely discussed article entitled “J’Accuse” (Commentary, September 1983), by Norman Podhoretz who charged America’s leading journalists, newspapers and television networks with “anti-Semitism.” The alleged hostility was characterized by the following incidents:

- Using Arafat’s brother, Fathi Arafat, head of the Palestinian Red Crescent, Palestinian sources claimed 10,000 dead and 600,000 refugees from the Israeli onslaught. Without checking to see how many people lived in southern Lebanon (300,000), the media repeated these figures constantly (pp. 300-301), until they became widely accepted.

- Reporters comparing the siege of Beirut with the Nazi siege of Warsaw. Of all the sieges of cities in 20th century warfare, it would be harder to find a more inappropriate one, and yet the analogy between Israelis and Nazis seems to have had an almost irresistable lure to some journalists. Among the most aggressive reporters was Peter Jennings. For a discussion of his work, see here and here.

- The use of clearly false images by a press eager to believe the worst of the Israeli army, including images of areas devastated in the civil war between Palestinians and Lebanese, dead babies that were not dead, etc (pp. 353-389).

- Coverage of Sabra and Shatilla massacres that left many under the impression that Israeli soldiers had massacred Palestinian refugees, and failed to inform people of why the Phalange wanted to take vengeance. Everyone has heard of Sabra and Shatilla; Only recently have people started to hear of Darfur. The stark contrast between the hundreds of dead at Sabra and Shatilla and the over ten thousand dead at Hama, a town in the heart of Syria, the same year, illustrates both the medias penchant for reporting any Israeli misdeed no matter how removed direct culpability, and the power of intimidation and (no) access journalism to silence them on matters of Arab misdeeds (see Friedman, From Beirut to Jerusalém, chap. 4.)

- Use of streaming text below footage informing the viewer that the footage had been viewed by “Israeli military censors.” No similar indication of the role of Palestinian “authorities” in controlling the images emanating from areas under their control ever appeared. For a discussion of the press’s differential treatment of formal Israeli military censorship and informal but pervasive Palestinian censorship via intimidation and violence, (see pp. 353-387).

- Reluctance of the press – especially the “resident” reporters to reveal the extent of PLO brutality in the “state within a state” in southern Lebanon (see pp 219-278).

Given the eagerness of the Western press to report the worst of the Israelis, to avoid reporting on the worst of the Palestinians, their susceptibility to intimidation and the murder of journalists who displeased the PLO, and their remarkably shoddy standards in sifting real from confected evidence, Palestinians clearly understood that they had a valuable ally in the Western media based at the Commodore Hotel – “Chairman Yasser’s Best Battalion” (Chafets, Double Vision, chap. 6).
*
Poisoning of Palestinian Schoolgirls, Jenin (West Bank), March, 1983*

A year after the Lebanese media debacle, Israel found itself the object of an extensive, premeditated fraud in which a number of Palestinian girls at middle school claimed to have been poisoned by “the Israelis.” The story immediately became an international scandal, with each nation reporting such a variety of details that the tale ended up resembling a version of Rashoman. None, however, questioned the veracity of the reports of poisoning, nor of the accusations of Israeli guilt. Only after a lengthy investigation did it turn out that there were no girls poisoned, and that PLO operatives had encouraged and bullied the girls and the hospital officials into cooperating.

The most interesting element of the story from the perspective of the media coverage reveals the following breakdown:

- The Israeli press took the accusations seriously and only after a medical investigation did they conclude that these were false.

- The Palestinian and Arab press immediately assumed they were true and used them to incite hatred and fear of Israelis. No amount of counter-evidence brought a change in coverage.

- The Western press presented the accusations as probable if not true (Europeans far more aggressive than Americans), and when the evidence of staging emerged, ceased to cover the incident, leaving the Israelis between libel and silence.

The accusations of Poison constitute the first clear-cut case of Pallywood: atrocities staged by Palestinian activists, depicting the Israelis poisoning innocent Palestinians, done for the sake of – and embraced by – both local and foreign press.
*
The First Intifada, 1987-91?*

During the first Intifada, the media turned the West Bank into a feeding frenzy of Israeli brutality against what was often characterized as non-violent resistance. Here for the first time, we find an open collaboration between cameramen who were either informed of the imminent occurrence of, or had paid for, action sequences that they could photograph.

Staggering from the negative press, and uncertain as to how to quell the violence, Israeli authorities sometimes closed the territories to foreign press. These latter often supped drinks at the American Colony Hotel in East Jerusalem while they gave cameras to Palestinian stringers to bring them action footage. This probably marks the first time that Palestinians with Western equipment were able to feed the news agencies images that they and the “street” staged. For an interesting analysis of the media’s handling of the first Intifada and the ways in which, focused on a particular story line (the Israeli Goliath vs. the Palestinian David), see Jim Lederman, Battle Lines.

There has also been in recent times an increasing number of web/newspaper articles that have described and denounced the manipulation of the media by Palestinians, and the anti-Israel bias of many in the western media.

- Recently a Palestinian filmmaker, producer of “Jenin, Jenin” admitted falsifying scenes in order to make Israelis look bad.

- Jeff Helmreich has documented a pattern of violation of professional journalism codes that dominate the reporting of Israel and the Palestinians.

- In an interview media analyst David Bedein has argued that for the past twenty years, the Palestinians have outmaneuvered the Israelis in framing the conflict for the world media.

- Josh Muravchik denounced the lousy job of the Western media covering the intifada and denounced the mechanical even handedness in reporting the conflict that gives the upper hand to authoritarian societies.

- Stephanie Gutmann, in “The Other War: Israelis, Palestinians and the Struggle for Media supremacy” argues that Israel has floundered on the battlefield of editorial pages, television screens and the Internet.

*The second “Al Aqsa” Intifada, October 2000-2004?*

The outbreak of the second round of Palestinian violence against Israel came, ironically, in the wake of peace negotiations in which, according to the most credible sources, the Israelis offered the vast majority of the West Bank and all of the Gaza Strip (including the evacuation of settlements) in exchange for an end to the war between the Israelis and the Arabs. For a brief moment Barak and the Israelis actually got some sympathy in the world arena, and Arafat was weathering a rare period of disapproval from the world community. But once the violence broke out, and Israel could be blamed, and especially once pictures of Muhamed al Durah showed on TVs around the world, opinion shifted dramatically and decisively.

Perhaps the best way to understand how Pallywood was able to have such success at this juncture is to examine what happened on September 29, the day after Sharon visited the Temple Mount/Haram al Sharif. That day, news agencies reported violent clashes between Israeli troops and Palestinians enraged by Sharon’s visit. AP published a photograph of a young man, bloodied and kneeling in front of an angry Israeli brandishing a baton.

Now it doesn’t take an insider to know that something is wrong here. There are no gas stations anywhere near the Temple Mount, so the location is clearly mistaken. But the mistakes far exceed mere location, and a closer look suggests that the Israeli soldier seems to be yelling at people beyond the wounded man. The man wounded in the picture is not a Palestinian, but an American Jew, a seminary student, who was dragged from his car by an angry mob of Palestinians and almost beaten and stabbed to death. (It took him months in the hospital to recover.) Read Tuvya Grossman’s personal account here. The Israeli is then not beating the boy, but protecting him from the mob, which is the object of his anger and attention. Among other papers, the New York Times, without checking any of these facts, ran the picture with the caption.

Nothing illustrates better the problem of paradigmatic expectations influencing what we see and how we register it. The Palestinians are the victims, the Israelis the victimizers. The picture illustrates JP: aggressive Palestinians initiating violence against civilians in Israel, and Israeli restraint (the soldier does not even use a gun to chase the murderous crowd). The caption re-reads the photo so it accords with PCP: aggressive Israelis viciously attacking unarmed Palestinian demonstrators on the third holiest site in Islam.

It took the NYT 4 days to acknowledge the error identifying the victim as “Tuvya Grossman of Chicago” and a week to do a story on the beating. But by then the damage had been done. Not only was the PCP firmly set in place, but also the picture had become an emblem of Palestinian victimization. Despite this subsequent retraction, therefore, as in the case of the poison accusations of 1983, Palestinian and Arab media and their PCP2 supporters have continued to use the picture as part of their Palestinian victim narrative. To this day, Tuvya Grossman’s picture adorns a poster calling on everyone in the world to boycott Coca Cola in order to stop Israelis from killing Palestinians like this man.

With such a powerful storyline affecting (and transforming) the very nature of the evidence that our MSM presented to us at the outbreak of the violence in the Fall of 2000, is it surprising that the following day, they responded so eagerly to yet another piece of evidence that supported their PCP grand narrative – the case of Muhamed al Durah?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 4, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Is this Pallywood?


And the Pallywood Oscar goes to.....


----------



## Roudy (Jan 4, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Is this Pallywood?



Thanks for asking.  This is Pallywood:


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 4, 2015)

So much to amaze us on Pallywood productions.  Ya gotta love the Palis for their great sense of humor.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> And the Pallywood Oscar goes to.....


What's fake about getting punched by the IDF?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 4, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > And the Pallywood Oscar goes to.....
> ...


It's actually pretty good, from an acting point of view that is!

*Pallywood* (Arabic: باليوود‎ _Bālīwūd_; Hebrew: פאליווד‎), a portmanteau of "Palestinian" and "Hollywood", is a coinage that has been used by some in the international media, to describe "media manipulation, distortion and outright fraud by the Palestinians and other Arabs ... designed to win the public relations war against Israel." The incidents of the Muhammad al-Durrah tapes and the 2006 Lebanon War photographs controversies (dubbed "Hizbollywood" or "Hezbollywood")[1] are notable events which have been cited as examples.[2]

The term has been publicized in part by Richard Landes, as a result of an online documentary video he produced called _Pallywood: According to Palestinian Sources_, alleging specific instances of media manipulation.[3] The term is considered by some to be a racist ethnic slur and a conspiracy theory, as it associates the Palestinian people with the telling of lies and the deliberate staging of their own suffering and death.[4]

*Richard Landes' video*



_Pallywood: According to Palestinian Sources..._ an online documentary byRichard Landes.[5]
In 2005, Richard Landes produced an 18-minute online documentary video called _Pallywood: According to Palestinian Sources_.[6] Landes and pro-Israel advocates argue that the Israeli government is insufficiently robust in countering Palestinian accounts of events in the Israeli–Palestinian conflict.[2]

In his video, Landes shows Arab-Israeli conflict-related footage that was taken mostly by freelance Palestinian video journalists. He argues that systematic media manipulation (which he dubs "Pallywood") dates back to at least the 1982 Lebanon War, and argues that broadcasters are too uncritical of the veracity of Palestinian freelance footage.[7]

He focuses in particular on the case of Muhammad al-Durrah, a 12-year-old Palestinian who was widely reported to have been killed by Israeli gunfire in the Gaza Strip on September 30, 2000 at the beginning of the Second Intifada. The shooting was filmed by a Palestinian freelance cameraman and aired on the France 2 television channel with narration by the veteran French-Israeli journalist Charles Enderlin, who was not present at the incident. It made worldwide headlines and the conduct of the Israel Defense Forces was heavily criticized internationally, severely damaging Israel's public standing on the world stage.[2]

Landes questions the authenticity of the footage and disputes whether al-Durrah was killed at all, arguing that the entire incident was staged by the Palestinians.[8] An investigation by Israel after the shooting found that the boy was killed but did not determine whether he was shot by the IDF or Palestinians. Landes based his argument on an incident earlier in the day that he alleges shows that "Palestinian cameramen, especially when there are no Westerners around, engage in the systematic staging of action scenes."[6]

Journalist Ruthie Blum, writing in the _Jerusalem Post_, describes "Pallywood" as a term coined by Richard Landes to refer to "productions staged by the Palestinians, in front of (and often with cooperation from) Western camera crews, for the purpose of promoting anti-Israel propaganda by disguising it as news." Landes himself describes Pallywood as "a term I coined... to describe staged material disguised as news." Besides al-Durrah, Landes cites the Gaza beach blast and Hamas's alleged exploitation of electricity shortages during the 2007–2008 Israel-Gaza conflict, as incidents of Pallywood. According to Blum, Landes's "pretty harsh claims" have earned him a "reputation in certain circles as a right-wing conspiracy theorist."[9]

*Other uses of the term*
Dr. Anat Berko, a research fellow with the International Policy Institute for Counter-Terrorism, and Dr. Edna Erez, head of the criminal justice department of the University of Illinois at Chicago, say that "the phenomenon of manufacturing documentation about the conflict has been referred to as "Pallywood" (Palestinian Authority Hollywood)."[10]

Similar allegations have been made by other media analysts, particularly after assertions of media manipulation (dubbed "Hizbollywood")[1] were made during the 2006 Lebanon War.[3][11][12][13][14] The Mackenzie Institute, a Canadian defense and security think tank,[15] has argued that given "a long history of posing for the cameras... the cynical 'Pallywood' nickname from once-deceived journalists for [Palestinian Authority] news services becomes understandable."[16]

The term has been applied beyond the Muhammad al-Durrah case in a number of publications,[17][18] and by conservative commentators such as David Frum,[19] Michelle Malkin[20] and Melanie Phillips.[21] Canadian columnist Paul Schneidereit has written, "[...] we've seen cases where the bodies of Palestinian martyrs carried on stretchers are inadvertently dropped, then, of their own volition, climb back on again. We’ve seen reports of massacres, as in Jenin in 2002, that turned out, after independent investigation, to have been greatly exaggerated. Needless to say, such episodes don’t instil an abiding trust in subsequent Palestinian claims, at least until they’re verified."[22]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 4, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> So much to amaze us on Pallywood productions.  Ya gotta love the Palis for their great sense of humor.


You have the mind of a 10 year old.

Is this a fake?





22,000 homes destroyed.  Over 100,000 people displaced.  And you want people to think this didn't happen?  Fuck you! I mean, really, fuck you!


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> It's actually pretty good, from an acting point of view that is!
> 
> *Pallywood* (Arabic: باليوود‎ _Bālīwūd_; Hebrew: פאליווד‎), a portmanteau of "Palestinian" and "Hollywood", is a coinage that has been used by some in the international media, to describe "media manipulation, distortion and outright fraud by the Palestinians and other Arabs ... designed to win the public relations war against Israel." The incidents of the Muhammad al-Durrah tapes and the 2006 Lebanon War photographs controversies (dubbed "Hizbollywood" or "Hezbollywood")[1] are notable events which have been cited as examples.[2]
> 
> ...


What's up with the data dump?

That has nothing to do with the video I posted.

BTW, most of that shit has already been debunked.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 4, 2015)

So, the upshot here is that the Palestinians are consummate bullshit artists?

Why restate the glaringly obvious?

The routine obvious will do nicely.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 4, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > It's actually pretty good, from an acting point of view that is!
> ...



Nobody gives a shit about the video you posted, anus mouth, it isn't even the topic of this thread. 

 In fact nobody gives a shit anything anus mouth says, except that it provides good entertainment.  

Pallywood exists and is recognized because Palestinians are professional liars and media manipulators, and this has been proven before.  So whatever "claim" Palestinians make is often looked at pessimistically until there is backup from an independent, credible source.  Regardless of what anus mouth  says.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 5, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Nobody gives a shit about the video you posted, anus mouth, it isn't even the topic of this thread.
> 
> In fact nobody gives a shit anything anus mouth says, except that it provides good entertainment.
> 
> Pallywood exists and is recognized because Palestinians are professional liars and media manipulators, and this has been proven before.  So whatever "claim" Palestinians make is often looked at pessimistically until there is backup from an independent, credible source.  Regardless of what anus mouth  says.


The topic of this thread is a juvenile attempt to get people to think videos depicting the suffering Palestinian's have been subjected to for over 50 years, are fakes.  I provided 3 videos and you can't tell me what is fake about them.  And the reason for that is because they're not fake.  They're real.  The Palestinian's suffering is real.  You're the one who's the liar! 

The only thing fake around here is this thread.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 5, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> ...The Palestinian's suffering is real...


True.

And they have nobody to blame but themselves.

Starting with the arrogant slaughter of Jewish settlers, long before the establishment of the State of Israel.

Including the _Great Arab Skeddadle of 1948_, in which the Palestinians ran like rabbits, and let their Muslim neighbor-states fight (and lose) for them, rather than standing their ground.

( "_He who pisses his pants, then runs away, lives to regret it, for many a day._" )

Including decades of intransigence and false dealing and failing to reach a negotiated settlement while there was still time - prior to 1967, and during several windows since that time.

Including Intifada I and II.

Including terrorism directed against not only Jews but Westerners worldwide - directly by their hand, and by other Muslim idiots, in their name.

Including the abandonment of the Oslo accords.

Including the embedding of Death-to-Israel policy within the charters of their political parties and militias.

Including the illegal embedding of war-assets (rocket launchers, ops-centers, barracks, ammunition caches, etc.) amongst their civilian population centers.

Including stupid suicide-bombing campaigns directed against Israeli civilians.

Including stupid rocket-barrage campaigns directed against Israeli civilians.

Including stupid and endless provocations of the Israeli Colossus for the stupidest of reasons.

Six or more decades of stupid Palestinians pissing into the wind.

To come away with nothing more than cold, wet, smelly pants-cuffs.

Rank amateurs, and idiots, when it comes to diplomacy, pragmatism and public relations.

And that goes double for their painfully embarrassing bullshit propaganda videos.

Oh, there's no question that some of them actually include images of genuine suffering from time to time.

Most of it self-inflicted, from one perspective or another.

Dumb-ass Palestinians.

Not exactly the brightest crayons in the box.

Which is why Nature has de-selected them.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 5, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> True.
> 
> And they have nobody to blame but themselves.
> 
> ...


This is like blaming the rape victim, because she was wearing a red dress.


----------



## Challenger (Jan 5, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody gives a shit about the video you posted, anus mouth, it isn't even the topic of this thread.
> ...


Nothing but another "strawman thread", nothing to see or do here.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 5, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Personally I think you and Billy the anus mouth potentially have a promising career as Pallywood actors.  Perhaps Oscar winning leading roles as USEFUL IDIOTS. Have you guys thought about auditioning?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 5, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody gives a shit about the video you posted, anus mouth, it isn't even the topic of this thread.
> ...



Naaaaaaaaah. Pay attention anus mouth, the topic of this thread is whether Palestinians fabricate shit and manipulate the media, and the answer is a resounding YES.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 5, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Is this Pallywood?



Yes, the boy was beaten. That's was the main title, and it was soon forgotten that this incident followed the brutal butchering of 3 Jewish boys.

3 Jews were killed, but the boy got a punch in it's face. Oh, the horror.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 5, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> So much to amaze us on Pallywood productions.  Ya gotta love the Palis for their great sense of humor.



For the sake of honesty, this one is not Pallywood, but rather coming from the same producer.

This is a stage video of the Muslim Brotherhood payed demonstrators, who staged an act to make it look like the Egyptian military revolution abused the people.

Mursi sympathizers. Radical Islam. Friends of Hamas.

Same crap, different location.

Carry on.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 5, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Yes, the boy was beaten. That's was the main title, and it was soon forgotten that this incident followed the brutal butchering of 3 Jewish boys.
> 
> 3 Jews were killed, but the boy got a punch in it's face. Oh, the horror.


And you wonder why you get rockets?

You have a very sick society!


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 5, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Naaaaaaaaah. Pay attention anus mouth, the topic of this thread is whether Palestinians fabricate shit and manipulate the media, and the answer is a resounding YES.


Yet when I post 3 videos and its time for you to put up, or shut up, you puss out, like the no-ball bitch that you are.  You say the videos are "fabricated", but you can't say what is fabricated about them?

This thread is not a total loss.  It does show the whole world how full of shit you are.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 5, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Naaaaaaaaah. Pay attention anus mouth, the topic of this thread is whether Palestinians fabricate shit and manipulate the media, and the answer is a resounding YES.
> ...



Anus mouth having a mental breakdown over his beloved Palestinian fraudsters being exposed.


----------



## Challenger (Jan 6, 2015)

I think what concerns me about our Rude-eee is his quaint and naieve belief that only Palestinian mass media tries to manipulate our perceptions, then goes out and buys a Coke from MacDonalds wearing his Levis and Ralph Lauren shirt and Nike trainers.

What he also ignores is the fact that Zionist mass media have been feeding the world BS for decades and are far more expert at deception and mass manipulation.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 6, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, the boy was beaten. That's was the main title, and it was soon forgotten that this incident followed the brutal butchering of 3 Jewish boys.
> ...



YOU have a very sick mind, willingly recording that every beat-up was because of previous killings by your fucker friends Hamas, idiot.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 6, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, the boy was beaten. That's was the main title, and it was soon forgotten that this incident followed the brutal butchering of 3 Jewish boys.
> ...


No, the Israelis are merely _facing-down_ a _very_ sick _pseudo_-society... a.k.a. the Muslim-Arabs of Rump-Palestine.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 6, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> ...This is like blaming the rape victim, because she was wearing a red dress.


Hardly. More like a worn-out over-used over-aged syphilitic street-walker who keeps trying to stick a knife in a cop. At some point, you shoot the mad dog.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 6, 2015)

Lipush said:


> YOU have a very sick mind, willingly recording that every beat-up was because of previous killings by your fucker friends Hamas, idiot.


You just tried to justify the brutal beating of an innocent child, but say I have a sick mind?

There you have it folks_.................Zionism's finest!_


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 6, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Hardly. More like a worn-out over-used over-aged syphilitic street-walker who keeps trying to stick a knife in a cop. At some point, you shoot the mad dog.


----------



## Daniyel (Jan 6, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > YOU have a very sick mind, willingly recording that every beat-up was because of previous killings by your fucker friends Hamas, idiot.
> ...


 I think you finally discovered the true Zionism, let me clarify things for you:
Justified or not - when someone try to kill me I'm gonna make sure that he/she will end up with a third nostril. 
That's me, now if you pick on Lipush or other tolerant Zionists you might have the disagreement over justification, but people like Lipush are exceptionally tolerant unlike you - intolerant Jew hating filth.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 6, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Is this Pallywood?
> ...



Which they were shot, strange to be killed right away and not use for prisoner exchange , but it was after the Israel gov decided on punitive damage for the marriage of Hamas and Fatah was more settlements. Besides once again the timing is highly suspicious.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 6, 2015)

Challenger said:


> I think what concerns me about our Rude-eee is his quaint and naieve belief that only Palestinian mass media tries to manipulate our perceptions, then goes out and buys a Coke from MacDonalds wearing his Levis and Ralph Lauren shirt and Nike trainers.
> 
> What he also ignores is the fact that Zionist mass media have been feeding the world BS for decades and are far more expert at deception and mass manipulation.



Ha ha ha. Palestinian media manipulation was perfected by none other than their infamous terrorist leader Yasser Arafat who would talk of peace and coexistence in English to the Western media and then in Arabic the exact opposite, jihad, suicide bombings, and slaughter of the Jews.  It took a while before the Western media caught up with what he was doing.  Those that came after him simply picked up where he left off, and now bullshitting has become part of the culture and such a Palestinian industry and art form that there is even the term named Pallywood for it.  

You Pali Nazi supporters beat the cake when it comes to ignorance and nativity.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 6, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Hardly. More like a worn-out over-used over-aged syphilitic street-walker who keeps trying to stick a knife in a cop. At some point, you shoot the mad dog.



That's the Rodney King beating, moron.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 6, 2015)

Here's 60 Minutes doing a special on Pallywood.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 6, 2015)

Hooray for Pallywood!


*Pallywood propaganda: Dead men walking in fake Hamas footage of staged Israeli attacks*





“Dead Palestinian” killed by “unprovoked Israeli attacks” with crying and wailing family members around him, walks off perfectly healthy after the cameras stop rolling.

*Arab propaganda about the Isarel-Palestine conflict is filled with Taqqiyya; the deliberate and intentional lying to the non-Muslim world. Taqqiyya is part of Islamic teachings.*
*The problem with Pallywood, the Palestinian PR machine, is that it violates international media regulations by flooding the world’s press with distortion and outright fraud by the Palestinians and other Arabs.*
*Pallywood is infamous for fake photographs and news reports of ‘Israeli attacks’ that never occurred, and ‘dead Palestinians’ who only minutes later walk away once the camera is off.*

The word Pallywood was coined by Professor Richard Landes.

In 2005, Professor Richard Landes of Boston University produced an 18-minute online documentary video called _Pallywood: According to Palestinian Sources_. Landes and pro-Israel advocates argue that the Israeli government is insufficiently robust in countering Palestinian accounts of events in the Israeli–Palestinian conflict.

In his video, Landes shows Arab-Israeli conflict-related footage that was taken mostly by freelance Palestinian video journalists. He argues that systematic media manipulation (which he dubs “Pallywood”) dates back to at least the 1982 Lebanon War, and argues that broadcasters are too uncritical of the veracity of Palestinian freelance footage.

Press regulations state that the media is obligated to provide accurate and undistorted facts about news and events. Due to the massive volume of Pallywood publications seen in our media on a regular basis that are completely fraudulent, even the major media outlets such as CNN, Fox, BBC, NBC, 60 minutes, and other agencies around the world have been unwittingly violating press regulations and flooded the public with Palestine propaganda rather than factual and truthful news. The short time frame between breaking news and publication, added with weak verification sources in Arab territories have made verification of accuracy difficult for the press.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 6, 2015)

My neighbors has beautiful Hostas sand so I grew some. Mine are still not as large as hers though.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 6, 2015)

Penelope said:


> My neighbors has beautiful Hostas sand so I grew some. Mine are still not as large as hers though.


Forgot to take your meds today? What the heck does that have to do with anything in this thread?


----------



## toastman (Jan 6, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > I think what concerns me about our Rude-eee is his quaint and naieve belief that only Palestinian mass media tries to manipulate our perceptions, then goes out and buys a Coke from MacDonalds wearing his Levis and Ralph Lauren shirt and Nike trainers.
> ...


Whenever PAliNazi's got their back to the wall, they always break out the usual "Zionist Media Control" crap hahaha.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 6, 2015)

toastman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


They're like Pavlovian dogs. It's the same exact reaction and whining about Jooooos every time.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 6, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > YOU have a very sick mind, willingly recording that every beat-up was because of previous killings by your fucker friends Hamas, idiot.
> ...



I'm getting tact lessons from a guy who *cursed* a _murdered baby._

Yeah, I feel so bad..


----------



## Challenger (Jan 6, 2015)

toastman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



1. I'm not a "PaliNazi supporter" whatever they are.
2. My back is nowhere near a wall.
3. That's not what I said.


----------



## Challenger (Jan 6, 2015)

Roudy said:


> ...You Pali Nazi supporters beat the cake when it comes to ignorance and *nativity.*



Err, yeah, OK....


----------



## Roudy (Jan 6, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ...You Pali Nazi supporters beat the cake when it comes to ignorance and *nativity.*
> ...



Naivety...Oh wow, we're now down to typos. Still denying the existence of Pallywood?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 6, 2015)

And who could forget my favorite Pallyood Oscar winner...a fake Palestinian funeral where the dead guy falls of the stretcher and starts walking!


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 6, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Naaaaaaaaah. Pay attention anus mouth, the topic of this thread is whether Palestinians fabricate shit and manipulate the media, and the answer is a resounding YES.
> ...




HUH??? Eh Billy, I don't know how to say this without hurting your feelings but you see, it is YOU who has become a laughing stock on the board.  But hey, whatever floats your boat.  Heh Heh!


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 6, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Hardly. More like a worn-out over-used over-aged syphilitic street-walker who keeps trying to stick a knife in a cop. At some point, you shoot the mad dog.


Back to the kiddie table with you, little boy.


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 6, 2015)

Lucky for Billy boy there is a Dick & Jane board at his intelligence level for him to play on.  Look Jane, see Spot run.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 6, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



I'm telling you Billy the Anus mouth has a promising future as a Pallywood actor.  He would fit perfectly as the "dead guy" in the fake Dead Man Walking Gaza box office hit that took Pallywood by storm.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 6, 2015)

Roudy said:


> That's the Rodney King beating, moron.


I know its the Rodney King beating, idiot.

If you don't know the point I'm making, why are you responding to my post?

I can tell, you take pride in not knowing what you're talking about.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 6, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> Lucky for Billy boy there is a Dick & Jane board at his intelligence level for him to play on.  Look Jane, see Spot run.


It still doesn't change the fact that none of you bitches have been able to tell me what's fake about the videos.  And that is because it is you who are the fakes.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 6, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > That's the Rodney King beating, moron.
> ...



Problem is you're always busy not making the points you think you're making.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 6, 2015)

Lipush said:


> I'm getting tact lessons from a guy who *cursed* a _murdered baby._
> 
> Yeah, I feel so bad..


I didn't curse that baby.  I cursed your immoral attempt to play the sympathy card, at that babies expense.

And it doesn't change the fact that you just tried to justify the beating of an innocent child.  Which also indicates you didn't give a shit about that baby you were trying to use.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 6, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Problem is you're always busy not making the points you think you're making.


Oh, I made the point.  You just don't have the balls to see it.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 6, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> I think you finally discovered the true Zionism, let me clarify things for you:
> Justified or not - when someone try to kill me I'm gonna make sure that he/she will end up with a third nostril.
> That's me, now if you pick on Lipush or other tolerant Zionists you might have the disagreement over justification, but people like Lipush are exceptionally tolerant unlike you - intolerant Jew hating filth.


I've very tolerant.  I just don't have any for _*lying asshole hypocrites.*_

And Zionists are_* lying asshole hypocrites.*_

I'll tell you one thing, if a Zionist ever got in my face, I'd clean his fucking clock!  Like that Palestinian on the bus being confronted by some big-mouth Zionists.  If I was standing in his position and one of those fuckers would start talking to me that way, as soon as he got within arms reach, its _LIGHTS OUT!_

_*"UN veto that, mother-fucker!"*_​


----------



## toastman (Jan 6, 2015)

Oh look, there a message board tough guy here ! Run !!!!!


----------



## Roudy (Jan 7, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > I think you finally discovered the true Zionism, let me clarify things for you:
> ...



Anus mouth strikes again!  Now, if we can only find a translator who can translate this gibberish into a known human language.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Roudy (Jan 7, 2015)

toastman said:


> Oh look, there a message board tough guy here ! Run !!!!!


He scared the living shi'ite out of me.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 7, 2015)

Vigilante said:


>


----------



## docmauser1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> I'll tell you one thing, if a Zionist ever got in my face, I'd clean his fucking clock!  Like that Palestinian on the bus being confronted by some big-mouth Zionists.  If I was standing in his position and one of those fuckers would start talking to me that way, as soon as he got within arms reach, its _LIGHTS OUT!_


[cue ambulance hauling billo_really away]


----------



## Roudy (Jan 7, 2015)

Pallywood is more entertaining that Anus Mouth:


----------



## Humanity (Jan 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> “Dead Palestinian” killed by “unprovoked Israeli attacks” with crying and wailing family members around him, walks off perfectly healthy after the cameras stop rolling.





Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Roodboy, I think you are confused...

Was this guy dead, as you suggest in an earlier post or was he injured as you now suggest?

You also suggest that he walked off after the cameras stopped rolling... Clearly not as, well, do I need to state the obvious?

And you accuse Palestine of blatant propaganda...


----------



## Humanity (Jan 7, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > I think you finally discovered the true Zionism, let me clarify things for you:
> ...



Unfortunately I can't agree with you on this one...

Your comment is like saying all Muslims are terrorists...

Yes, there are Muslim extremists as there are Zionist extremists....

But not all Zionists are extreme,  in the same way that not all Muslims are extreme!


----------



## docmauser1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Was this guy dead, as you suggest in an earlier post or was he injured as you now suggest? You also suggest that he walked off after the cameras stopped rolling... Clearly not as, well, do I need to state the obvious? And you accuse Palestine of blatant propaganda...


Whatever the verbal contortions to the contrary, a good palistanian is a dead palistanian on TV. And if there aren't any good palistanians dead for/on TV, they'll raid a local morgue and procure some.


----------



## docmauser1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Unfortunately I can't agree with you on this one... Your comment is like saying all Muslims are terrorists...


Our honorable billo_really knows best, of course.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 7, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > “Dead Palestinian” killed by “unprovoked Israeli attacks” with crying and wailing family members around him, walks off perfectly healthy after the cameras stop rolling.
> ...



It's a known fact that Palestinians are fraudsters and propagandists.   This is good acting no?


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 7, 2015)

docmauser1 said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately I can't agree with you on this one... Your comment is like saying all Muslims are terrorists...
> ...



Billy is so funny.  ya gotta love him for that.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 7, 2015)

Here's an actual video of the whole scene. Ready....action!


----------



## Roudy (Jan 7, 2015)

I just love these Pallywood videos.  Hooray for Palllywood!


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 7, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Unfortunately I can't agree with you on this one...
> 
> Your comment is like saying all Muslims are terrorists...
> 
> ...


But it's not equal on both sides.  Yes, every society as their fringe fanatics, but Zionists are pretty out there!  You're right though, not all Zionists are like the bitchy little pricks we have on this Board.  But I still have issues with them.  How come they're not speaking out as much as these big-mouth losers are?  How come they are not confronting these psycho's in their own community?  I'm not talking about confronting they physically, I'm talking about confronting them in a way, that lets them know this kind of behavior is unacceptable.  But I don't see them saying shit.

In contrast, liberals go after bad liberals.  You didn't hesitate to come after me.  You rarely see that from cons.  And I look for con-on-con crime.  But Zionists going after other Zionists, like Jewish Voices for Peace (JVP), or Rabbi's for Human Rights, are not the big voices in that country.

But hey, if nothing else, look at the bright side, I hate neocons more!


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Here's an actual video of the whole scene. Ready....action!



How the hell can you tell the guy was walking around, _"after"_ he was being carried, in that little 32 second clip?  The video doesn't show him getting up after being carried.  It just shows him being carried; then shows him walking; and we're "told" he got up and was fine.

This shit is not proving your  point.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> He scared the living shi'ite out of me.



I'm a bad man!


----------



## toastman (Jan 7, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately I can't agree with you on this one...
> ...



You're right, it's not equal on both sides. Muslim extremists take it to a different level.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 7, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Here's an actual video of the whole scene. Ready....action!
> ...


Tee hee.  They were engaging in a fake funeral procession, until they heard some shooting and the "dead guy" falls off and starts running.

I think that's should win the Oscar in the Pallywood Comedy category.


----------



## toastman (Jan 7, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Here's an actual video of the whole scene. Ready....action!
> ...



Well if you don't believe it because we are 'told' that he got up after, then that goes for other anti Israel videos and articles. 
Just because we're TOLD that a Palestinian was shot, doesn't make it true, right BIllo ?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Tee hee.  They were engaging in a fake funeral procession, until they heard some shooting and the "dead guy" falls off and starts running.
> 
> I think that's should win the Oscar in the Pallywood Comedy category.


Got any proof of that?  Because your little video, doesn't show that at all.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 8, 2015)

toastman said:


> Well if you don't believe it because we are 'told' that he got up after, then that goes for other anti Israel videos and articles.
> Just because we're TOLD that a Palestinian was shot, doesn't make it true, right BIllo ?


Wrong!  His video didn't show what he was claiming.  The video I posted about the Palestinian fishermen being shot at, you can see in the video the whole thing unfolding.  You see the fishing boat, then you see the Israeli gunboat come into view, then you see the gunboat open up with a .50cal, you hear the rounds going off, you see the bullets hitting the water and you see the Pals just _FISHING!
_
There is nothing more in that video you need to see.  Because there is nothing you could say, no reason you could give, no possible way you could justify the Israeli actions.  You see everything right there in front of you.  You don't need to be "told".

This Pallywood thing is utter nonsense.  Why would they have to fake it, when there are so many examples of Israeli aggression to pick from.  I mean, 94 incidents since August!  Why would they go to all that trouble, instead of just going, _*"Let's use incidents 14, 35 and 76."*_ 

And it's not just the videos.  They are backed up by news reports and testimony from the IDF themselves that this goes on.  Pallywood is a myth.  Just like liberal media.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Tee hee.  They were engaging in a fake funeral procession, until they heard some shooting and the "dead guy" falls off and starts running.
> ...



You need to visit an optometrist, and then a psychologist.  In that order.   The video is more than obvious. 

Let's give credit where credit is due. The clip is a great Pallywood Blooper documentary.   It is on the critic's choice as one of the best comedies.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Well if you don't believe it because we are 'told' that he got up after, then that goes for other anti Israel videos and articles.
> ...



Pallywood exists and is the world's top producer of drama and comedy after Hollywood and Bollywood.

Would you like some cheese with that whine, Achmed?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2015)

Meanwhile, back in Pallywood Studios.....


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2015)

"Palestinian Resistance", take 2

Ready...cameras....ACTION!


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Pallywood exists and is the world's top producer of drama and comedy after Hollywood and Bollywood.
> 
> Would you like some cheese with that whine, Achmed?


What do you want to be when you grow up?

You act like you're in middle school.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> "Palestinian Resistance", take 2
> 
> Ready...cameras....ACTION!


I'm sorry, but none of your pictures are proving your point.  But they are making you look like a complete idiot.


----------



## Challenger (Jan 8, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Here's an actual video of the whole scene. Ready....action!
> ...



Given the gap, we have no way of knowing if the "walking around" took place before, or after, the "carrying". This is the sort of editing trick you tend to get from the (dis)Honest Reporting Hasbara organisation.


----------



## Challenger (Jan 8, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > "Palestinian Resistance", take 2
> ...



He really doen't need much help to do that.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 8, 2015)

Challenger said:


> He really doen't need much help to do that.


Funny how the same people accusing the Pals of "faking" events, happen to be guilty of their own "false flag" operation themselves?



> *What went wrong in the "Lavon Affair"*
> _Israel __admits__ that an Israeli terrorist cell operating in Egypt planted bombs in several buildings, including U.S. diplomatic facilities, *then left behind “evidence” implicating the Arabs as the culprits* (one of the bombs detonated prematurely, allowing the Egyptians to identify the bombers, and *several of the Israelis later confessed*) (and see __this__ and __this__)_



"He who is without sin, may cast the first stone"


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 8, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Here's the real Pallywood...
> 
> Israeli's say a Palestinian threw acid on some settlers,
> turns out to be vinegar.
> ...





 Are you now saying that vinegar is not a recognised acid, or to give it its proper name acetic acid that is an astringent and medium aggressive acid. Vinegar is used to treat oxidation of many metallic objects, try the penny trick of standing one in a jar of vinegar ( acetic acid ) overnight.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 8, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Is this Pallywood?





 So the Palestinian did not cause the problem with his aggressive and violent manner. Did not see any stones being thrown, petrol bombs or other such instruments as used by the Palestinians, just raised voices trying to incite a fight.
 So yes a pallywood production that failed in its intent.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 8, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Is this Pallywood?






 According to Palestinian sources, and wasn't he involved in violent protest and riot. Keep trying one day you will find a video that does tell your truth.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 8, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Is this Pallywood?






 Yes pure pallywood, as it was partial fabrication and "Palestinian sources "


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 8, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > He really doen't need much help to do that.
> ...





 Not the same thing is it, were have the Israelis done anything like the Jenin massacre or the Al-Dura case ?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Pallywood exists and is the world's top producer of drama and comedy after Hollywood and Bollywood.
> ...



Let's discuss your promising future as a successful Pallywood actor.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Is this Pallywood?
> ...



Why do you even bother watching the garbage that Anus Mouth posts?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > "Palestinian Resistance", take 2
> ...



Pallywood has been a proven phenomenon, regardless of your moaning and whining spin this thread.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...





 So I can take it apart piece by piece and show were the inconsistencies are, he detest's this being done and will start in with the foul language and personal attacks because he cant answer the points raised


----------



## Humanity (Jan 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Oh look... 

See what Roodboy did there...  Nice swerve there because he couldn't back up TWO posts he made!

Mighty FAIL Roodboy...

Start the New Year as you ended the old... Good man!!!


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



Meh, not really.  I even backed it up with this clip from the Pallywood actors guild:
Enjoy...long live Pallywood!


----------



## Humanity (Jan 8, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the real Pallywood...
> ...



You will be saying next that shaking a bottle of Coke is dangerous as it could be used as a guided grenade!


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2015)

Hooray! Hooray!


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2015)

And who could forget this awarded winning Pallywood fake documentary HOAX which incited the entire Muslim world?!  These guys are the masters...Bravo!


----------



## Humanity (Jan 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Roodboy, give up man...

You are turning into a complete dumbass...

You deflect and then fall over your own propaganda lies!!!

1 - 10 of fails...?

You get an 11!

Congrats!


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



You have it backwards.  Here's what you get:


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2015)

What artistry, what creativity, what BULLSHIT!


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 8, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Are you now saying that vinegar is not a recognised acid, or to give it its proper name acetic acid that is an astringent and medium aggressive acid. Vinegar is used to treat oxidation of many metallic objects, try the penny trick of standing one in a jar of vinegar ( acetic acid ) overnight.


Are you a metallic object?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> What artistry, what creativity, what BULLSHIT!


How do we know that's an Israeli baby?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


>


So Zionists finally learned how to use Powerpoint?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 8, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Not the same thing is it, were have the Israelis done anything like the Jenin massacre or the Al-Dura case ?


Yeah................._*Deir Yassin!*_


----------



## docmauser1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Deir Yassin!


Yeah! Dear Yasser.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Ya, you see, Zionists are like DECADES behind you Pali Nazi supporters. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2015)

docmauser1 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Deir Yassin!
> ...



"Dear Yasser,

Would you please tell your wife to stop hiding the two billion dollars of blood money you stole from the Palestinian people, and donate some of it to help build hospitals and schools for the Palestinians.

Thanks,
The Palestinian People"


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > What artistry, what creativity, what BULLSHIT!
> ...



Because the guy holding the baby is wearing an Israeli insignia, and Israelis have recorded this incident.

  Keep up, Anus Mouth.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Because the guy holding the baby is wearing an Israeli insignia, and Israelis have recorded this incident.
> 
> Keep up, Anus Mouth.


Anyone can put on a shirt.  Who's the baby?  What's its name?  Who are its parents?  What incident was the baby hurt?  When was the baby hurt?  What is the story behind this baby?  If an Israeli is carrying the baby, then how the fuck could the Palestinian's use it as _"their"_ baby?

Answer those questions and I'm more inclined to believe you.  Not answer them, we both know why?


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 8, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Because the guy holding the baby is wearing an Israeli insignia, and Israelis have recorded this incident.
> ...


Check out these, Mr. Billy Bob.

The Jawa Report Dead Babies Are Forever


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I'm telling you....the artist ability of these Pallywood bullshit producers is off the charts!


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 9, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...





 Actually it is one of the pallywood classics, and the same person can be seen in many productions setting up shots, placing the actors, getting everyone into position and even playing the part of and injured or dead Palestinian civilian. Don't you like seeing the truth in glorious Technicolor that the Palestinians are having to fake everything because the Israelis are now so accurate with their targeting.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 9, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...





 So you are saying that it is acceptable to throw acid into the face of Israeli's is not a problem because it is only vinegar ( acetic acid that can blind ). How is it you justify Palestinian atrocities by using the claim that the weapons are low grade or not dangerous


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 9, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



He's just saying that if the noble peace loving, life loving Palestinians had Israel's weapons they would never use them.  But ofcourse not.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow, what acting, reminds me of Chartlon Heston.   Or is it charlatan?


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Wow, what acting, reminds me of Chartlon Heston.   Or is it charlatan?


----------



## teddyearp (Jan 9, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Is this Pallywood?



Bill, ata mevin ivreet tov me'od.  Ani mevin ivreet lo kol cha tov.

In other words, you must understand Hebrew very well, I do not. Because without paying attention to the title and description, I cannot see the point you make with it.


----------



## teddyearp (Jan 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> They are able to succeed in this endeavor in large part due to the credulity and eagerness of the Western press to present these images, which reinforce the image of the Palestinian David struggling valiantly against the overpowering Israeli Goliath.



Sorry for the cut, but this is reenforced by the oft seen pictures of boys throwing rocks; wow what a emotional statement!

With little basis in reality.


----------



## teddyearp (Jan 9, 2015)

Challenger said:


> I think what concerns me about our Rude-eee is his quaint and naieve belief that only Palestinian mass media tries to manipulate our perceptions, then goes out and buys a Coke from MacDonalds wearing his Levis and Ralph Lauren shirt and Nike trainers.



So please tell me.  On what authority do you have the knowledge that Roudy goes to McDonalds, wears Levis and Ralph Lauren shirts?  Please, really tell us your proof to these facts that you claim.


----------



## teddyearp (Jan 9, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > That's the Rodney King beating, moron.
> ...



So why did you post it here where it has absolutely zero relevance to the I/P conflict?  To further discredit yourself?  In all fairness, Bill that is the only outcome that could be expected.


----------



## teddyearp (Jan 9, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > What artistry, what creativity, what BULLSHIT!
> ...



Honest research.  Hint, tineye plugin for Firefox.


----------



## teddyearp (Jan 9, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Yeah................._*Deir Yassin!*_


Irrelevant in this thread.


----------



## teddyearp (Jan 9, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Check out these, Mr. Billy Bob.



Awesome Hoss.  This is much better than the tineye plugin for my browser I am sure.  I wish I could thank this post twice, but alas I can not.


----------



## teddyearp (Jan 9, 2015)

OK.  I ran across this video somewhere here, judging from its length it was probably posted by . .. . . .  more. But I watched a lot of it and it made me think of this thread in many ways.  It tells me that in some ways Pallywood may have become much more sophisticated and much more subtle.

I know it may be a torture, but try to take a look.  After all, I slogged through this whole thread, I only ask that some of you try to slog through this:


This one is very long, but like I said, take a look.  It has all the stuff needed. A highly emotional message.  But further along, I found a few things of interest to me that made me post it here.

The maker of the video claims to have no income.  But he sure has a pretty nice house early on.  His family sure has some very nice clothes for a man that has no income.

One other thing that really caught my eye is how one of his 'broken' cameras had night vision.

Take a look for yourself.  And then let's see how much more sophisticated Pallywood is getting these days.

On a side note, the 'plight' in this video seems to be very sad.  Sad indeed. But on one side, IMHO the Israelis are justified to construct settlements as a further retaliation of Pali attacks.  And where is the proof that the olive trees were lit by Israelis?  Seems like they were burning plenty of olive wood themselves.

Hahaha, let it begin again.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 10, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Bill, ata mevin ivreet tov me'od.  Ani mevin ivreet lo kol cha tov.
> 
> In other words, you must understand Hebrew very well, I do not. Because without paying attention to the title and description, I cannot see the point you make with it.


You did notice the big-mouth Israeli in the white shirt off to the right, didn't you?  The guy doing most of the yelling.  That guy was trying to start a fight.  But for some reason, those transit officials weren't dealing with him, their attention was with the Palestinian that big mouth was yelling at.  Doesn't that seem odd, that the one causing all the trouble on the bus, was allowed to keep causing trouble, while the "victim" in this case, was being searched?

The point is, the glazed cheese log who started this thread, along with his butt buddy's, can't tell me what is fake about that video.  After all, that's what the thread is about.  Pals faking it.  But when I post 3 videos and ask them to tell me what's fake about them, I get crickets.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 10, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> So why did you post it here where it has absolutely zero relevance to the I/P conflict?  To further discredit yourself?  In all fairness, Bill that is the only outcome that could be expected.


It was a metaphorical response to *Kondor3's* ridiculous comment.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 10, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Irrelevant in this thread.


He asked me a question and I answered it.

Just being courteous to other forum posters.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 10, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Check out these, Mr. Billy Bob.
> 
> The Jawa Report Dead Babies Are Forever


That was pretty good!  Her suggestions were logical and a good way to check the sources of pictures.  I disagreed with her comments in the beginning and I didn't see any proof of Hamas saying the things she say's they said.  I'm not disputing it.  But I'm not convinced either. 

Overall, that was a good post!


----------



## Roudy (Jan 10, 2015)

Meh...Anus Mouth, not interesting...Pallywood?  VERY INTERESTING, and entertaining. 

 Here are some young aspiring Pallywood across practicing for an upcoming Pallywood short clip.   

Boy they start them off early, don't they?


----------



## Penelope (Jan 10, 2015)

Vigilante said:


>


They wouldn't be Islam if they are feeding off of pig.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 10, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...






 Not even when genetics show they are very closely related to pigs with an 87% DNA match. They have less of a DNA match with the Jews.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 10, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



I doubt that as they are intermarried since many centuries ago, read Ezra and their issue with intermarriage.


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Meh...Anus Mouth, not interesting...Pallywood?  VERY INTERESTING, and entertaining.
> 
> Here are some young aspiring Pallywood across practicing for an upcoming Pallywood short clip.
> 
> Boy they start them off early, don't they?



And the Pali kids, they blow up so fast these days.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 10, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> And the Pali kids, they blow up so fast these days.


But not as fast as your arguments do.


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 10, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > And the Pali kids, they blow up so fast these days.
> ...



Oh hiya Billy boy.  How they been treating you on the funny farm?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 10, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> Oh hiya Billy boy.  How they been treating you on the funny farm?


Don't live on a farm.

You ever get tired of being wrong?


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 10, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






 I prefer to read the Lancet and other medical publications that show the high rate of child birth defects in the worlds muslim population due simply interbreeding within family units. This has led to muslims converting girls by force to bring in much needed new blood to stop the birth defects. This was common place in the M.E. were Jewish girls were raped and taken as slaves to bring in the new blood, since the end of WW1 the muslims have been unable to practise this on a scale that will turn back the clock. So their days are numbered and they will soon start to die out.

 Try reading proper history books and not the ISLAMONAZI versions of the truth. Remember islam has invented nothing, the muslims stole everything from the people they conquered.


----------



## teddyearp (Jan 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Here are some young aspiring Pallywood across practicing for an upcoming Pallywood short clip.
> 
> Boy they start them off early, don't they?



I don't know roudy, the two in the middle look awfully light skinned.  They _must_ be Israeli Mossad agents. . .


----------



## Challenger (Jan 11, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Prove it. Show us more examples of the same person doing all you claim to have seen him do in many productions.


----------



## Challenger (Jan 11, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 11, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...






 Just look back a few months when I posted the videos of him directing and acting in many pallywood productions.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 11, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






 Here you go then, pick the bones out of these.


Minister Muslim inbreeding in Britain is causing massive surge in birth defects Daily Mail Online

Video Cousin marriages Muslim inbreeding cause low IQ retardation and birth defects The Muslim Issue

Muslim Countries Found To Have Highest Rates Of Birth Defects - Islam for Muslims - Nairaland


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 11, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Does Pallywood have an event to rate the best of their productions similar to our academy awards?


----------



## Humanity (Jan 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


----------



## Challenger (Jan 12, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



or provide, date thread title and post number.


----------



## Challenger (Jan 12, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Nothing at all in any of the links provided to support this:

"...This has led to muslims converting girls by force to bring in much needed new blood to stop the birth defects. This was common place in the M.E. were Jewish girls were raped and taken as slaves to bring in the new blood, since the end of WW1 the muslims have been unable to practise this on a scale that will turn back the clock."

Back it up or retract it.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 12, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...





 At least 3 on this thread in the last 24 hours, now why don't you look for them I have more interesting things to do with my time.


----------



## Challenger (Jan 12, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Fair enough, I accept your admission you cannot provide any evidence to back up your accusations.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 12, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



All I can say is wow, look at the Ashkenazi genetic diseases. Now cocaine, marijuana, alcohol, cigarettes and early teen births as well as over the age of 35 births are at higher risks than first cousins genetic disorders.  All nationalities have this though, as if both parents carry the gene the child will inherit. Its best to actually marry outside ones race, as certain genes are dominate in different races, so intermarriage would be a good thing.

I guess you would want to worry about Jews as well now, since most of them are encouraged to marry other Jews .

Also one must look at the nourishment of the mother, ones from poor medical care and nourishment during pg, will have a higher chance of birth defects.

This is a very interesting subject, one that is perhaps more common to Muslims as in a country like Saudi Arabia they marry within their gene pool and also in poor areas or deserted areas they have a higher risk, but the same will begin to happen to Jews as well if they marry only Jews, purebreds are more at risk.

The links you gave below are from Muslim bashing sites and people, and is intended to bash Muslims.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 12, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...





Danish Psychologist 8220 Serious consequences of Muslim inbreeding 8221 The Muslim Issue


Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






 Hardly genetic diseases now are they, have you seen the rat people of Pakistan. The plain and simple fact that the majority of birth defects are amongst the muslim cultures in the civilised world, even though they are breeding outside of their communities. Anyone that breeds livestock knows that constant breeding of offspring of siblings leads to genetic mutations. The Jews marry Jews not first cousins, this protects the gene pool from becoming too weak. The muslims keep it in the family, a bit like the hillbillies of the USA.

Any different to your links that are from ANTI-SEMITIC JEW HATRED SITES


----------



## Penelope (Jan 12, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Hey in their book Abraham had a child with his stepsister, and two daughters got their Dad drunk and slept with him to get pg. so lets not make this about Muslim. One of your links was from another message board and the other two, are anti Muslim. I post sites to regular articles, and mainly the Jews do themselves in with their arrogance in their papers. Your a mutation.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 12, 2015)

Here read about Jewish genetic diseases:
*Diseases: 19 Disease Panel*

Bloom Syndrome
Canavan Disease
Cystic Fibrosis
Familial Dysautonomia
Familial Hyperinsulinism
Fanconi Anemia C
Gaucher Disease
Glycogen Storage Disease 1A
Joubert Syndrome 2
Lipoamide Dehydrogenase Deficiency (E3)
Maple Syrup Urine Disease 1B
Mucolipidosis IV
Nemaline Myopathy
Niemann-Pick Disease
Spinal Muscular Atrophy
Tay-Sachs Disease
Usher IF
Usher III
Walker Warburg
*Ashkenazi Jewish Genetic Diseases: 38 Disease Panel*

3-Phosphoglycerate Dehydrogenase Deficiency
Abetalipoproteinemia
Alport Syndrome, Autosomal Recessive
Arthrogryposis, Mental Retardation and Seizures
Bardet-Biedl Syndrome
Carnitine Palmitoyltransferase ll Deficiency
Congenital Amegakaryocytic Thrombocytopenia
Congenital Disorder of Glycosylation la
Dyskeratosis Congenita, Autosomal Recessive
Ehlers-Danlos VllC
Fragile X Syndrome
Galactosemia
Multiple Sulphatase Deficiency
Polycystic Kidney Disease, Autosomal Recessive
Retinitis Pigmentosa 59
Smith-Lemli-Opitz Syndrome
Tyrosinemia l
Wilson Disease
Zellweger Syndrome
*Sephardic/Mizrahi Jewish Genetic Diseases
Jewish Genetic Diseases - Jewish Genetic Disease Consortium*


----------



## Penelope (Jan 12, 2015)

*Ashkenazi Diseases*
It is estimated that nearly 1 in 2 Ashkenazi Jews in the United States is a carrier of at least one of 38 Jewish genetic diseases. Please be aware that there are many laboratories offering Ashkenazi Jewish genetic disease screening with panels varying from 19 to 38 diseases. Individuals may also opt to do expanded carrier screening to include disorders not necessarily more common in the Ashkenazi Jewish ancestry (Pan Ethnic Panels). You should discuss these options with your physician or genetic counselor.


----------



## Challenger (Jan 12, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



You are seriously citing a blog by the neo-Nazi Dansk Folkparti politician Nicolai Sennels as factual evidence to support your theories?! Incredible.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 12, 2015)

Lets not worry about the spread of Jewish genetic disease, in their history book EZRA went on about how they intermarried amongst the pagans, and have been ever since, so we all prone to inherit genetic defects.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 12, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...






 The fact remains that the largest group with a history of child defects due to interbreeding within families is the muslims. Do you want Islamic sources that say the same thing, or will you claim that they are anti muslim. I would hardly call a Doctor anti muslim, but it seems that anyone that tells the truth about muslims is anti muslim.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 12, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



All I can is wow, you're a mentally ill Nazi.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



You don't like it when it hits home do you. I quote from a Jewish website.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 12, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



There are a lot of causes for microcephaly.Microcephaly - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Humanity (Jan 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Meh...Anus Mouth, not interesting...Pallywood?  VERY INTERESTING, and entertaining.
> 
> Here are some young aspiring Pallywood across practicing for an upcoming Pallywood short clip.
> 
> Boy they start them off early, don't they?



Well, at least the kids aren't tied to the truck by the IDF... Oh wait... They don't do that with so many cameras around... They wait for everyone to leave and THEN go for Human Shield and blame it on the kids!


----------



## Humanity (Jan 12, 2015)

I prefer to read the Lancet and other medical publications that show the high rate of child birth defects in the worlds muslim population due simply interbreeding within family units. This has led to muslims converting girls by force to bring in much needed new blood to stop the birth defects. This was common place in the M.E. were Jewish girls were raped and taken as slaves to bring in the new blood, since the end of WW1 the muslims have been unable to practise this on a scale that will turn back the clock. So their days are numbered and they will soon start to die out.

Try reading proper history books and not the ISLAMONAZI versions of the truth. Remember islam has invented nothing, the muslims stole everything from the people they conquered.[/QUOTE]

You got links for those Lancet and other medical journals Phoney?

I hope so!!!


----------



## Humanity (Jan 12, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Let's set aside your dumbass links Phoney and look at simple figures shall we...

There are approximately 13.9 million Jews in the world...

There are approximately 1.6 billion Muslims in the world...

Now, looking at those basic figures...

Where would you consider there is a need for interbreeding?

13.9 million people is a pretty small gene pool!


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 12, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...





 One being inbreeding causing genetic mutation, or do you want to discount that because that is the known cause amongst muslims ?


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 12, 2015)

Humanity said:


> I prefer to read the Lancet and other medical publications that show the high rate of child birth defects in the worlds muslim population due simply interbreeding within family units. This has led to muslims converting girls by force to bring in much needed new blood to stop the birth defects. This was common place in the M.E. were Jewish girls were raped and taken as slaves to bring in the new blood, since the end of WW1 the muslims have been unable to practise this on a scale that will turn back the clock. So their days are numbered and they will soon start to die out.
> 
> Try reading proper history books and not the ISLAMONAZI versions of the truth. Remember islam has invented nothing, the muslims stole everything from the people they conquered.



You got links for those Lancet and other medical journals Phoney?

I hope so!!![/QUOTE]



http://www.thelancet.com/


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 12, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...







 Smoke and mirrors  come to  mind as you cant take a worlds population when the damage is done within a family unit. So your 1.6 billion becomes less than 50 individuals in the muslim family unit. The 13.9 million Jews don't alter that much as they breed outside the family unit in the majority of cases, So which is the tainted gene pool that has the most liklehood of genetic defects now.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 12, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Meh...Anus Mouth, not interesting...Pallywood?  VERY INTERESTING, and entertaining.
> ...



Wow, they tied a few Pallywood rock throwers to a truck.  The horror, the horror. 

How does that compare to Islamists like ISIS decapitating women and children?  Or how Hamas uses schools, hospitals, and ambulances as rocket launching sites?  This faux outrage by you Pali Nazi lovers is hilarious!


----------



## Roudy (Jan 12, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



It's your obsession with everything Jewish and blaming Jews for everything is the sign of your mental illness, ya IslamoNazi dumbass. I've never even met a single Jew who as obsessed with Jews as you are.  

Nothing you say hits home other than the fact that you're a mentally ill IslamoNazi moron.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 12, 2015)

Talk to some of the ones who lost loved ones in 911, those that know it was not muslims.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 12, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Talk to some of the ones who lost loved ones in 911, those that know it was not muslims.



You talk regularly to those voices in your head  ....we understand.


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



That is why I stay on this board for all the laughs they give us.  Hilarious is right.


----------



## RoccoR (Jan 12, 2015)

Penelope,  _et al,_

I need some clarification here.



Penelope said:


> Talk to some of the ones who lost loved ones in 911, those that know it was not muslims.


*(COMMENT)*

How does a person --- "ones who lost loved ones in 911" --- "know it was not muslims?"

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Roudy (Jan 12, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



Do they allow access to the Internet during lunch hour at the local asylum?  After reading Pinhead dope's posts it seems they do.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 12, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> Penelope,  _et al,_
> 
> I need some clarification here.
> 
> ...



Did you even have to ask?  Come on!  She has coffee with them every day!


----------



## Humanity (Jan 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Then don't bitch about human shields dumbass!


----------



## Penelope (Jan 12, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> Penelope,  _et al,_
> 
> I need some clarification here.
> 
> ...



by investigating all the facts and knowing it does not lead to muslims, but to Israel and some neocons in our gov.  There was  a reason for 911, and that was to incite the American people to spend billions on weapons and go to war with Iraq.


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 12, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Talk to some of the ones who lost loved ones in 911, those that know it was not muslims.




Outstanding point Penelope.  You see, it was Israel who planned & executed 911.  And these are the Damn Zionists who did it.  Go tell your neighbors.  Ya gotta love Penelope for all the laughs she gives us.  Heh Heh!


Penelope said:


> Talk to some of the ones who lost loved ones in 911, those that know it was not muslims.



Outstandng point Penelope.  You have a very fine brain.  You see, it was Israel who planned 911 & Israeli's who carried it out.  See for yourselves these damn Zionists who did it.  Go tell your neighbors.  Ya gotta love Penelope.  What fun she is for laughs.

http://www.theodoresworld.net/pics/0910/19MUSLIMTERRORISTSImage3.jpg


----------



## Penelope (Jan 12, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Talk to some of the ones who lost loved ones in 911, those that know it was not muslims.
> ...



Many of them already know.


----------



## toastman (Jan 12, 2015)

Penelope said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



The only ones that 'know' this are either Jew haters, conspiracy theorists or both. Your Muslims are responsible for 9/11 and they even admitted it. 

But since you're a good Muslim, you try and take attention of Muslim atrocities and blame Jews. Since you've been on USMB, you have blamed Jews for every major attack that Muslims did. IT's pathetic and you're delirious.

BUT, you truly are good for our entertainment. Our = posters here without dementia


----------



## Roudy (Jan 12, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



Human Shield usage is just of many depraved barbaric Palestinian terrorist tactics, dipstick.  

Your Pallywood photos are just more bullshit accusations.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 12, 2015)

Penelope said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope,  _et al,_
> ...



"9-11 does not lead to Muslims"  Ha ha ha, ho ho ho, hee hee hee.  Please stop, I can't control my laughter..


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...


 

Penelope needs a vacation real bad.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 13, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Perhaps a one way ticket to Club Med in beautiful Kabuuuul Afghanistan?


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...







 One way to stop them throwing rocks is to tie them up, the other way is to go for a shot between the eyes. Let the members of team Palestine decide which they prefer. And make the round that does the deed come from the Palestinians weapon of choice the AK47


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 13, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Talk to some of the ones who lost loved ones in 911, those that know it was not muslims.





And just how do they know it was not muslims. Why not ask some experts to describe how it is impossible to time the explosions so the tower comes straight down. Ask others how long it would take to set the charges around the central column working only on a night in darkness and not leaving any evidence.
 Next you will be saying that it was not muslims that beheaded all those people in Iraq and syria


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 13, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...






 Don't bitch about Palestinian terrorists getting killed when they use civilian areas to fire at Israel from.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 13, 2015)

Penelope said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope,  _et al,_
> ...





 Did you investigate the metallurgy of the steel columns used in the skeleton, the effects of localised heat on the columns. The code the building was constructed to and how it was only just inside the safe working loads. Or was your investigation of conspiracy theory web sites and ISLAMONAZI PROPAGANDA outlets that blamed the Jews for the deaths. Only a traitorous piece of shit would blame the Jews and the USA fore what happened that day, and they should be arrested and put on trial to make an example of them.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 13, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






 She needs to be deported back to where she came from


----------



## Humanity (Jan 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


----------



## Humanity (Jan 13, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I wasn't!

I was bitching about how the IDF can do it without any complaint from Israel supporters.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 13, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


----------



## Humanity (Jan 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## Roudy (Jan 13, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


----------



## Humanity (Jan 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 13, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 WHAT EVIDENCE DO YOU HAVE other than islamonazi sources ?    Have you forgotten the videos that show the arab muslims using children as human shields, or the declarations of hamas leaders admitting to the use of human shields ?


----------



## Penelope (Jan 13, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...



If you want to investigate the events of 911 you need to go back a lot further, but you were probably still in diapers then.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 13, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






 Will the 1950's do you as that was when I stopped fouling myself. I know metallurgy and what it would take for the building to collapse as it did, and no amount of explosives would cause the valence bonds to shear in the steel they way those buildings did.  
Now about the other twice the WTC was the target of ISLAMONAZI TERRORIST attacks, are yiu going to claim they were false flag attacks done by the US and Mossad ?


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 13, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




But if they send her back to the funny farm we will lose her for laughs on this board.


----------

